# Road Pony or Hackney roadster pony



## CheyAut

I have no idea, but have you tried looking for the rule book on the association's website?


----------



## minihorse927

CheyAut said:


> I have no idea, but have you tried looking for the rule book on the association's website?


 I looked and their rule book is not on their website, either that or I was unsuccesful at finding it. I found the descriptions and rules on height of different ponies but nothing that state what you can and can't do for shoes on road ponies.


----------



## 3neighs

This is what I found...

...the pony must be shown to an appropriate vehicle either a two wheeled basket type jog cart or road bike with basket. - The ponies shall remain checked in the lineup and may not be adjusted, unless an additional workout is called, at which time, ponies remaining in the lineup may be unchecked. - They are to be shown at a flat walk, pleasure trot, and road trot showing a distinct difference in gait. Excessive speed and extreme and/or laboring motion to be strongly penalized. Judge's emphasis should be on ability to give a pleasurable drive while retaining a show attitude. To be judged on manners, suitability, performance and conformation. - Ponies cannot cross enter in any other Hackney classes, except for Hackney Carriage Class if offered at the same competition. The use of artificial appliances or devices, such as chains, shackles, or rubber bands are prohibited on the grounds before or during the competition. - Single Hackney Harness Country Pleasure Driving Championship: to be eligible, ponies must be entered, shown and judged in a qualifying class with the same specifications. To be judged on manners, suitability, performance, quality and conformation. - *Shoeing: In the Country Pleasure Driving classes, the ponies may be shown with or without rim pads. A rim pad must follow the inner and outer edge of the shoe, and the connection at the heel must not be wider than the aspect of the shoe. *


----------



## minihorse927

I found that information also, I do not remember where though. I seen that for the country pleasure class but I am looking for if there are shoeing rules for the roadster classes for the hackneys, I am almost guessing it is probably the same as the country pleasure but I am not 100% sure. If anyone else knows anything more about this I am open to lots of information here.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

I do!!  Im not sure about the pads, the farrier usually just does whatever (he knows about hackneys) and we're good lol


----------



## CheyAut

Have you tried contacting the association to ask?


----------



## minihorse927

No, I never contaced the hackney association, every time they are open I am working and unable to call them and just ask them. I am off today so I might try to contact them about it and see what they have to say.


----------



## CheyAut

Send 'em an email!


----------



## minihorse927

Well, I contacted them and pretty much what I was told is, abide by USEF rules (of course) and do not go too heavy so the pony does not throw a shoe and hurt someone (common sense). So this means me and the farrier are gonna play around and see what works best. They just told me to stay under the 52inch height limit, with her being at 44 inches with no shoes is definitely not a problem.


----------

